Ask HN: Is there a way to view the best of Show HN per week/month etc.? - joshschoen
======
pdm55
I subscribe to Kale Davis's newsletter
[http://www.hackernewsletter.com/](http://www.hackernewsletter.com/) It seems
to catch what I have found, plus quite a few more top items.

I prefer Kale's selection to YCombinator's own selection of top posts,
[https://twitter.com/ycombinator/status/694198847145312256](https://twitter.com/ycombinator/status/694198847145312256).

~~~
joshschoen
thanks!

